# مطلوب موزع معتمد لمستحضرات التجميل الكورية الاصلية بدول الخليج



## Korean Cosmetecs (12 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
نحن نرغب في موزعين معتمدين لنا في مجال مستحضرات التجميل الكورية الاصلية
لمن يرغب في التعامل معنا برجاء التواصل عبر الايميل :
[email protected]

او الاتصال بالرقم:
00201026912430


----------

